# choke question



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys, I have been using a 20 gauge for slug hunting up to this point but got a nova last winter. I will be slug hunting later in the week and was wondering if there was a certain type of choke that I need to be able to shoot rifled slugs out of the gun without blowing up the barrel... without a rifled barrel? Thanks!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

MOD or IC. do not shoot slugs through a full or tighter choke tube.
And you ll be fine.


----------

